# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Now, that's what I call "FUN" (total control) !

## Ev

Tonight I became lucid again.

{this turned out to be an epic, but I wanted to include some detail}

 I found myself in my old grammar school's auditorium. People are expecting something from me, and I see a girl I used to know. She comes to me and speaks to me.
She's so hot. And so close. I dont say anything, just look at her.

I walk out of auditorium and for some reason discover that I'm able to hover under the hallway's ceiling. I get lucid.

It feels great, but I decide to push my abilities further then just flying. 

I boldly decide to manipulate the force of gravity. And sure enough, I inverse gravity for me. So I can walk on the ceiling.  And I do. People below me are astounded. 

Next I change surrounding landscape by my will. 

I tweak gravity and make it negative, this makes me able to "fall up". I use it to reach last floor of my old school.

An interesting thought comes to my mind - what if I'll remove gravity and attraction forces *completely*.


I find myself on some balcony and my grandfather is next to me. He explains me that I cant remove gravity and attraction forces completely, because I'll not be able to move effectively in the chaos which will happen.

He even explained me some scientific theory.

But he wants to help me learn control. 

So he tell me to exercise my power on surrounding buildings. I remember he tells me - "shrink those buildings, while making our building bigger and expand that small pharmacy over there."

And I do, and it works. Buildings become bigger or smaller. Only thing - I couldnt expand pharmacy, but added another floor to it.  ::lol::  

here I have a break in my dream, and wake up, but go to sleep a second later.

I'm lucid again.  I find myself in the school from previous dream.

I decide to play with control again. This time I fly up the stairs and decide to "turn the world upside down".

And it happens - whole world slowly revolves around me and "locks" itself in upside down position. I can even hear a click when it stops.

I walk to 4th floor, and see that girl I saw in the beginning of a dream.
She's much older now, but she's so sexy! 
I have a bold idea of having sex with her in front of a class.

I make a slight gesture with my fingers and say "Come.". She follows me.

We enter physics class.  I can see my chemistry teacher. I greet him and notice that he wears red flanel shirt (he never does it). 

As I turn around, I notice my history teacher. I ask him, how the hell he just popped here.

Here I decide to perform a reality check to ensure I'm not high or anything.

I spin around to stabilize the dream.

Next, I look around and notice a normal clock. I try to perform RC on it, but It's hard. Clock seems to jump few minutes at a time. I'm still not satisfied and decide to perform another RC.

So I want to summon a fireball. I aim at the corner of the room and make it look like I throw fireball there. Nothing happens. 

I dont give up and focus on another object. I want an arc of lightning to jump between my fingers and this object. I dont even see what it is.

I focus on it, and notice it starts to smoke. black smoke slowly rises up, as I concentrate on it.

I put my hands together in a "gun" position. It's pretty funny. I concentrate harder.

Suddenly a tremendous explosion rocks the class. Nobody is scared.
I look at the table and notice that I've melted away the top of a small oxygen tank.

"Oh, oxygen and fire! a very smart combination." - sarcastically mentions my teacher.

I apologize and click my fingers, and tank is as good as new.

Now I decide it's time to carry my intentions.

I make a huge mistake with words, and whisper in  girl's ear "May I fuck you on this cafedra table?"   ::lol::  

She says "No". I hear it, but ask again anyway: "Yes?". She says "No" again. 

Well, I decide I will not rape her or anything. I just stay there for another 10 seconds, and then wake up...


Amazing LD! I had most control I've ever had, and it was so easy!

----------


## Identity X

Whoa! That's a cool lucid dream, the type which I haven't managed to induce yet (and how you woke up but then continued the dream? as an mild insomniac that makes me green with envy.) I've shrunk a building too through, to the point at which it no longer exists (and the inhabitants in it).

Bad luck on the girl front though. Maybe you should have said a command like "Remove all sense of self dignity from this girl!"

----------


## Seeker

Way cool!!!!

I've got to say I am proud of the way you handled the situation with the girl!  You have honor!

----------


## Identity X

Whats wrong with raping someone in a dream? Your only abusing a figment of your imagination. It's like being concerned about the pensioner you just ran over in _Grand Theft Auto_

----------


## YULAW

Hey that was a very intense dream EV. I love your attention to detail, thats very important in maintaining your Lucidity. Another thing is you've got a great sense of determination. I mean when your RC's didn't work for you and your dream tried to manipulate the fact that you were not dreaming, you didn't give up and slip into regular dreaming mode, and thats what it's all about. 

And in reference to the girl, I never ask a girl if I can. I just assume that I can and make it happen. Heck shes going to do it with you anyway so why ask?

----------


## Ev

I belive in morals in my dreams.  At least to certain degree. Otherwise I'm attacked by "dream police".

I had nonlucid dreams where I didnt ask a girl. I just did it. It wasnt as good as when she agrees. Actually there were NO feelings, just "body" part   ::roll::  
That's why I ask.

Performing a RC on a normal, non LCD clock is difficult. But I saw minute arm move much faster then usual - it was jumping 3 or 4 minutes at a time.

One thing I was concerned about**: when you think about having sex with a girl, on a cafedra table, in front of 2 teachers and a whole class, you'd better be damn sure it's a dream   ::lol::   ::-P:

----------


## givememyleg

> _Originally posted by Ev_
> *One thing I was concerned about: when you think about having sex with a girl, on a cafedra table, in front of 2 teachers and a whole class, you'd better be damn sure it's a dream * **



ain't that the truth   ::D:

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by givememyleg+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(givememyleg)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Ev
> 			
> 		
> ...



Haha...why haven't i reallized this several times?  ::hrm:: 

 ::lol::

----------


## mopey

> _Originally posted by ShadowNightWing_
> *And in reference to the girl, I never ask a girl if I can. I just assume that I can and make it happen. Heck shes going to do it with you anyway, so why ask?*



That quote made me laugh for 5 minutes. The last line is especially funny.

----------


## Xisdence

> _Originally posted by Identity X_
> *
> 
> Bad luck on the girl front though. Maybe you should have said a command like \"Remove all sense of self dignity from this girl!\"*



roflmao

guess u could try it..but maybe taking her to a different dreamscape and seducing her might of work..and it would be within ur morals....

----------


## Identity X

> _Originally posted by Xisdence_
> *
> roflmao
> *



Does that even constitute language?!

----------


## Ev

roflmao =  Rolling On Teh Floor Laughing My Ass Off.

----------


## Life

cool dream.. but raping a girl should be pretty nice, you should try this at least once   :wink2:  
if you don't my avatar will come and haunt you

----------


## Xisdence

nah i wont rape a girl...but ur avatar wont haunt me...ill throw a pie in his face...lol

most people prob wont get that lame jk

----------


## Identity X

> _Originally posted by Ev_
> *roflmao =  Rolling On Teh Floor Laughing My Ass Off.*



Thanks for the translation. Like most (I hope), I would prefer conset to rape. But in a lucid dream, rape needn't be nasty. Surely 'I will this girl to have intercourse with me...' constitutes rape (because it is against the dream characters will) but it isn't wrong. Surely doing anything to a dream character isn't wrong since they don't exist. The exception to this case is killing etc. the dream persona of Yahweh, if you ever meet him (and I don't want to in this life), because that could cause some serious shit later on.

----------


## bassaddict

Forgive me, what is Yahweh?
As for the women and rape thing...I got refused by a bird in my dream once and I said to her - Look, its a dream. Now lets get down to business. I managed to convince her but the thoughts in my head were saying "You know what you're gonna do if she refuses again!" But I say that because I was totally aware it was a dream  :smiley:

----------


## Life

> _Originally posted by bassaddict_
> *Forgive me, what is Yahweh?
> As for the women and rape thing...I got refused by a bird in my dream once and I said to her - Look, its a dream. Now lets get down to business. I managed to convince her but the thoughts in my head were saying \"You know what you're gonna do if she refuses again!\" But I say that because I was totally aware it was a dream*



lol now that's funny haha

----------


## Identity X

> _Originally posted by bassaddict_
> *Forgive me, what is Yahweh?
> As for the women and rape thing...I got refused by a bird in my dream once and I said to her - Look, its a dream. Now lets get down to business. I managed to convince her but the thoughts in my head were saying \"You know what you're gonna do if she refuses again!\" But I say that because I was totally aware it was a dream*



Tsk.. the ignorance of some people!   :tongue2:  

Yahweh is the name for the one God of Christianity and Judaism.

----------


## bassaddict

Sorry I am not very religious   ::roll::   But thanks for clearing that up for me  :smiley:

----------


## WerBurN

Identity X, i have a question, if a dream is merely in your mind, then how come (such as in the Old Testament) dreams often mean important things about future events and need translation from prophets? also, deosnt God talk to a few people through their dreams? my point is, dont assume you know dreams are only in your head, we really dont know how the various planes of existance work, and yes, even if you're Christian you believe in multiple planes (see also: Heaven, Hell)...my point is, maybe God will hold you responsible for those actions you take in your dreams...Jesus said at one point that if you think about committing adultry, then you already have in your mind, if you think about murder, then you already have in your mind...what deos that tell you about doing things in your dreams, even if they are 'only in your mind'? 


...sorry for getting talking about religion guys...no more religious talk...I dont want to be responsible for sparking another religion discussion...tho i think we should get another morality discussion goin, as obviously, some of the newer folks havent really had the chance to read the old one i dont think...

----------


## Identity X

I have to say to you werburn that I agree with you totally on this matter, although a lot of phophetic dreams occured due to the consumption of various 'substances'. I believe God can appear to you in dreams, but I also beleive that most of these appearances are constructed by the mind, and are not prophetic in anyway. I have never raped anyone in dreams. I have never kisse anyone in a dream, nevermind rape. I never intend too. It's just that your only doing it to yourself - no one else - it's practiacally m*****ation. You are also taking, I beleive, Jesus' teachings in the wrong way. This teaching is more suited to the thoughts that run through our heads when we are awake. Thinking of raping or killing a dream version of a _real_ person is wrong, because you are playing out a fantasy that can be realised in real life. Raping an unknown person, e.g. an unknown dream character female, is _not wrong_. 

Also, violent rape in dreams is of course somewhat wrong; in the case of dreams, sexual intercourse without consent cannot really be attached to the label of 'rape', bacause you do this by different meansin dreams than you do in real life.

----------


## Ev

Good said, WerBurn! I agree completely.

----------


## storm

> _Originally posted by Identity X_
> *
> 
> Thanks for the translation. Like most (I hope), I would prefer conset to rape. But in a lucid dream, rape needn't be nasty. Surely 'I will this girl to have intercourse with me...' constitutes rape (because it is against the dream characters will) but it isn't wrong. Surely doing anything to a dream character isn't wrong since they don't exist. The exception to this case is killing etc. the dream persona of Yahweh, if you ever meet him (and I don't want to in this life), because that could cause some serious shit later on.*



i'm not sure i understand the logic of this (i'm not attacking you btw, just curious about the distinction you make between raping and killing in a dream). there are some who believe that raping someone is even worse than killing them, because if you kill someone you deprive them of their life, but when you rape someone you deprive them of their dignity, and a little piece of their soul dies. indeed, in prison circles, murderers are usually accepted into the population, but rapists (and child molesters of course) have a tough time of it, because it is just such a ghastly thing to do.

about whether its right or wrong to do something immoral in a dream-i dont believe its wrong per se, because of course its only in your imagination.  I've never had a desire to rape someone, but i have had the desire to get revenge on those who've hurt friends of mine. if i became lucid and saw one of those people, i'm not sure what i would do. would i get a gun and shoot them? beat them up? just tell them off? i dont know, i'll have to see when that happens. 

at any rate, i'm just wondering why the distinction between rape and murder?

(ps i know this is an old thread, i hope its ok to bump it, if not, my apologies, but i was just reading through some back pages of the forum and came upon this thread, and wanted to reply).

----------

